# HOLY COW... no wait thats actually a dog...



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

http://adelaide.gumtree.com.au/c-Community-pets-South-African-Boerboel-puppies-W0QQAdIdZ86642368

is this for real?
if so would make a pretty nice guard dog
i have never heard of the breed before supposedly its new to aus

would love one if its legit


----------



## Dave (Nov 11, 2008)

There being sold bout 20minutes from me  I should go check them out


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 11, 2008)

there so cute.


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

dave go see them!! i would if i lived near there! 
if they were in my state id get one lol the pups are HUGE lol


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 11, 2008)

theyre soooo cute!! (and big,..!! )


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

THOSE PUPPYS ARE BIGGER THEN MY FULL GROWN DOG LOL

look at the size of the paws on them!


----------



## Dave (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be going there this weekend  I'll see if I can find there address. But there $3000!


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I'll be going there this weekend  I'll see if I can find there address. But there $3000!



id spend that much on one if i had the yard for it lol!! they are so awsome! the puppies are so fat and adorable!
u will have to get some pics of them if u get to go see them lol!


----------



## Dave (Nov 11, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> id spend that much on one if i had the yard for it lol!! they are so awsome! the puppies are so fat and adorable!
> u will have to get some pics of them if u get to go see them lol!



I wonder how heavy they weight as adults if there 10kg as puppies lol.. There bigger then my dog and my dog is a year old :lol:. Wouldn't want to be on there bad side!


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I wonder how heavy they weight as adults if there 10kg as puppies lol.. There bigger then my dog and my dog is a year old :lol:. Wouldn't want to be on there bad side!



yea can u imagine an adult jumping on u lol or jumping up on ur lap it would squash u they look like hippos lol
i wonder if the parents will be on show if this is legit lol look at the size comparison of the person and the adult 
crazy stuff!


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my god, they're HUGE! and very cute


----------



## cris (Nov 11, 2008)

They look like a great guard dog, according to wiki they are 70-90kg as adults, so quite a big dog.

I wonder what a rotti x would be like...


----------



## Khagan (Nov 11, 2008)

Those things are freaking huge =P Forget a kennel.. They'd need a shed lol.


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

i thought those big wolf hounds or what ever they are were big but these are just so stocky and huge!!!!

haha khagan true i dont think they make kennels that size lol!

cris that would be an interesting x lol 70-90kgs far out then can get heavier then i am  thats crazy


----------



## aoife (Nov 11, 2008)

oh.... my.... god, they are so adorable!! i'd so pay 3k for one!!


----------



## Emzie (Nov 11, 2008)

I should get one it would look so funny

a 4.11ft 4tiny girl walking a huge 80k dog lol


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

Emzie said:


> I should get one it would look so funny
> 
> a 4.11ft 4tiny girl walking a huge 80k dog lol



LOL i think the dog might be taller? lol!


----------



## gonff (Nov 11, 2008)

i wouldnt pay 3k for a dog, they are pretty sweet though..........nothing beats a german sheperd however..*****pt a newfoundland....


----------



## gonff (Nov 11, 2008)

exept a newfoundland


----------



## cris (Nov 11, 2008)

Emzie said:


> I should get one it would look so funny
> 
> a 4.11ft 4tiny girl walking a huge 80k dog lol



I think you mean a 80kg dog walking a 4'11" girl, but yeah i get the picture :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

I know a bloke with one, it's about a year old and 80kg. Their a serious dog that needs serious fencing, no colourbond for these guys, they will go straight through it.


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I know a bloke with one, it's about a year old and 80kg. Their a serious dog that needs serious fencing, no colourbond for these guys, they will go straight through it.


LOL far out, when u see ur mate again get a pic i am so interested in this breed now they are so gorgeous!
hahaha i can picture one rite now just going straight thru a fence lol


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 11, 2008)

yep there are definatly for real there is a breeder in my town and have seem quiet a few of there breeders and must say im a huge fan, if i didnt already have my huge neopolitan mastiff i would have me one of these guys 

here a link to the victorian breeders http://www.dandalooboerboels.com.au/About Us.html

not only do they breed some of the best boerboels but they are lovely people 

plus they have gathered there stock from some of the best breeding lines from africa 

and no i dont own stock or anything have just spoken to them in depth about it many times 

cheerz


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> LOL far out, when u see ur mate again get a pic i am so interested in this breed now they are so gorgeous!
> hahaha i can picture one rite now just going straight thru a fence lol



Will do, their like a big, fit, energetic Mastiff. Where as some of the larger Mastiff type breeds are lazy and don't require a huge amount of exercise, these are the opposite, very friendly and playfull, which can be a handfull at 80+kg's.


----------



## missllama (Nov 11, 2008)

wow snakecharma and jason this stuffs amazing, these would have to be one of if not the biggest breed of dog in aus atm?

is there any breeders in s.a?

how much did ur mate pay for his jason?


----------



## Dave (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeez. If I had 3k id be down at gatton buying one already! :lol:


----------



## Dodie (Nov 11, 2008)

A mate from work is looking into getting some of these.. 
He's got a few Dogue de bordeaux and shows them and they are big enough, lovely looking dogs though. 
3k is quite a bit, and I'm assuming it's madatory de-sexing too..


----------



## alex_c (Nov 11, 2008)

I have heard of this breed before i believe they are also known as South African Mastiff"s, they look like a pretty damn good dog. appears to be couple of breeders in australia. if i didnt like american bulldogs so much id probably by one as my next dog as i have owned and been around quite a few mastiffs


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG!! That's sooooo much puppy but adorable! You'd have to be pretty strong to keep one of these in check - Obedience training would be a must!! LOL


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 11, 2008)

hmmmmm not 100% sure about the manditory de-sexing but i have a feeling that the breeder here allows you to make up your own mind but dont hold me to that as its probably the only thing i have not specificaly asked 

missllama - not sure of a SA breeder but i know that the one here sell them all over Aust, and as far as the biggest dog's well im sure there are some other big breeds such as newfoundland and saint bernards but they are definatly in the top 3 if not the biggest. 

im a huge fan of mastiff's always have been as i said if i had not already got my neo i would have one of these, but also a huge fan of the dogue de bordeaux but have also been told that the boerboels dont have such a drool problem like the neo's and bordeaux 

and 3k for a large dog is not much these days i know neo's, bordeaux, danes and others with good linage are hard to find under $3,000 i have seen alot of well bred staff's going for around the $3,000 mark as well so yeah $3k for a dog these days is not really over priced, its similar to GTP's and albino darwins as more numbers become available the prices drop but if you want something that hardly anyone has then you pay the extra at the start 

cheerz


----------



## becca (Nov 11, 2008)

I want one  any1 willing to lend me the cash lol.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 11, 2008)

If you wanna see big dogs look up Neapolitan Mastiffs.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 11, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> If you wanna see big dogs look up Neapolitan Mastiffs.



I'm pretty sure Boerboels are generally larger than Neos.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 11, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I wonder how heavy they weight as adults if there 10kg as puppies lol.. There bigger then my dog and my dog is a year old :lol:. Wouldn't want to be on there bad side!



hm......... I wonder how much they EAT when they're adults!!!!!! what do you reckon, one or two horses per week, each???? LOL

Neapolitan Mastiff: According to the American Kennel Club (AKC) standards [1], male Neapolitan Mastiffs should measure 26–31 inches (66–79 cm) at the withers, weighing 150 pounds (70 kg), but can easily reach up to 200 pounds (90 kg) for larger males, while females should be 24–29 inches (61–74 cm) and weigh around 140 pounds (64kg). Body length should be 10-15% more than that of the height.

Boerboel: Size
The ideal height for male Boerboels is 66 cm at the withers though it can vary between 64-70cm (25-28 inches). The height for the females should be 61 cm this can vary between 59-65cm (23-26 inches).
Height, Weight
Height: males 25-28 inches (64-70 cm.), female 23-25.5 inches (59-65 cm.). Weight: 154-200 pounds (70 and 90 kg.)


----------



## Vixen (Nov 11, 2008)

Neo's should be a tad taller, 66 - 79cm is the ideal. Boerbeols ideal is 66cm. 

Both should weight between 60 - 90kg, depending on lines, male/female etc.


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 11, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> If you wanna see big dogs look up Neapolitan Mastiffs.



these are way bigger than neo's lol i have a big 60kg male blue neo and these things make him look like a woose bag lol they also alot broader in the chest area which gives them that 'body builder' kinda look hehehe

mind you mines only 18mth old so will get abit more height but the boerboels carry alot more muscle as neo's have more skin thus the same size dog the boerboels are alot heavier 

cheerz


----------



## hilly (Nov 11, 2008)

Boerboels are a mastiff but far more agile. they have been known to catch and kill cheetahs in south africa and are bold enough and intimidating enough to stand their ground with a charging elephant. They ARE NOT recommended for people with little experience with large dogs and are said to be extremely protective of their owners and property. I have read comments from breeders who say if you open your gate and your boerboel sees someone walking past they WILL attack them. And unlike other breeds who will corner an intruder and hold them at bay until someone comes, a boerboel will attack and bite- meaning the person will end up in hospital or worse. A truely incredilbe dog for someone who is strong enough, experienced enough and has the time


----------



## Dave (Nov 11, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> these are way bigger than neo's lol i have a big 60kg male blue neo and these things make him look like a woose bag lol they also alot broader in the chest area which gives them that 'body builder' kinda look hehehe
> 
> mind you mines only 18mth old so will get abit more height but the boerboels carry alot more muscle as neo's have more skin thus the same size dog the boerboels are alot heavier
> 
> cheerz




I have decided a neo will be the dog for me cause of you :lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovely dogs, but the short lifespan of giant breeds means you don't get to enjoy their company as long as a smaller dog. The biggest dog I've ever seen was a 100kg male wolfhound. He made my male rottie look like a toy breed and the fluff dog looked like his toe lint!


----------



## kakariki (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! But to anyone thinking of getting a big dog, PLEASE, think carefully. They eat a lot, they need lots of room, they take up a lot of room, they knock things ( & people ) over & they squash things (people included!). Our boy, Aragorn is 70 cms tall & I don't know how much he weighs, but he is heavy. He has now stopped growing up & is beefing out. He is ( we think) a Great Dane X Bull mastiff ( a reject pig dog) that we rescued through Death Row Dogs at 6 months of age. He is now 2 & 1/2 years old & whilst we love him to bits, we will be down sizing with our next dog, when the time comes. He is simply too big! He takes up half the bed ( queen size) when allowed on it, doesn't fit into a normal car ( unless he can have the whole back seat to himself ), knocks me over when playing and his tail! He literally leaves bruising on whoever gets hits with it. And I wont even start on his feeding! And, the sad part, his exuberance when playing with our other dog, Dana ( a shepherd) has left her with a permanent hip injury. Big dogs ARE beautiful but we got him because someone else didn't think before buying & Aragorn nearly lost his life as a result. Think it through. Are you really equipped for a big dog???( PS, I am sitting at my desk, he is standing behind me with his head on my shoulder! Do you think he know I'm writing about him?lol.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

have one. 6 year old, big boy! aunty got a female. very good gaurd dogs. big pups though lol very active.

aunty used to have one cross rottie......meanest dogg ever seen jumped threw 12mm glass just to get my dad haha. she used to hate me then luved me....very good dogg but had to get put down cause she was full of cancer


----------



## malika (Nov 18, 2008)

I am in love! I want one!


----------



## shane14 (Nov 18, 2008)

My next door neighbours daughter has a bull mastif named Zorro! he rests his head on our fence about 1.2m high with out jumping


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG!! I soooooo want one lol they look like a dog that when it runs slobber will come out of its mouth lol


----------



## Maxx (Nov 25, 2008)

What breed is it ?


----------



## euan (Nov 29, 2008)

*boerboele*

Just noticed this thread. The advert on gumtree is gone. Does anybody have the details. I know /knew of only one breeder in NSW so am very interested to contact the seller.


----------



## euan (Nov 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> Boerboels are a mastiff but far more agile. they have been known to catch and kill cheetahs in south africa and are bold enough and intimidating enough to stand their ground with a charging elephant. They ARE NOT recommended for people with little experience with large dogs and are said to be extremely protective of their owners and property. I have read comments from breeders who say if you open your gate and your boerboel sees someone walking past they WILL attack them. And unlike other breeds who will corner an intruder and hold them at bay until someone comes, a boerboel will attack and bite- meaning the person will end up in hospital or worse. A truely incredilbe dog for someone who is strong enough, experienced enough and has the time




I used to have a kennel of ten adult Boerboeles and bred over thirty of them. They are NOT known to attack people walking past. Another dog maybe, or a person posing a threat. But definitely not unprovocted will they attack anybody. I have visited many a breeder in South Africa and never once was I threatened by a dog, even on a couple of occassions when the owner was not home.
A boerboele is the ONLY breed of dog that I would trust with family and friends. They were bred for family/farm protection, so will only attack is their family is threatened. Some dogs you need to lock away when friends and family visit, these you do not.
I beleive it is leopards you are thinking of not Cheetahs.
I will agree they are only for people with strong mind and will. Let one intimidate you and life becomes more difficult.


----------



## TRIBULL (Nov 29, 2008)

If there the african Boer boel which they look like you shouldnt own one unless you have 
large dog experience, they can be very dangerous


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 29, 2008)

Ohhh damn! The ad isn't up there any more


----------



## missllama (Nov 29, 2008)

pics are still on the 1st page tho a few posts down


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 29, 2008)

They look like Amstaff mixes, or of course Mastiff mixes.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 29, 2008)

missllamathuen pm sent get bak to me soon


----------



## missllama (Nov 29, 2008)

beardy boy i saw the thing on my userlook up but i havent got any pms...


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 29, 2008)

Big dogs require a firm hand - dog obedience is a MUST!! if you allow them to get the better of you you will pay the price. They should only be allowed to be purchased if the owner has experience with large dogs and is strong enough to handle the dog. All the comments on how cute the puppies are gives me an indication that this breed with get a vicious name in the future due to bad owners not being able to handle the dog, due to its protective nature it will lead to attacks. Don't get me wrong they are awsome and would make a great pet but just remember if it ever went agro it would be more likely death that injury.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 29, 2008)

missllamathuen i just sent you a pm but your pm box might be full as i have sent about 5 pm's to you and u havent got bak to me thanks


----------



## dragozz (Nov 30, 2008)

With the whole attacking thing...... it all comes down to training and handling your dog. Each dog is different and we cannot generalise. With any big breed training is essential, either going to an obedience school or doing it yourself if you know what your doing.


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheesy,


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't know you showed Mastiff's too Austy


----------



## HerpDr (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a friend that breeds boerboels, they are gorgeous dogs with excellent temperaments, probably the best temperament out of all the mastiffs. I have never seen one be agressive towards people, they will act as guard dogs if someone provokes or threatens them but they are not going to attack someone walking by. If they did this in South Africa they would be shot so that is not a character of the breed. My friend can walk hers off leash around people and dogs. Like any large dog you need to be able to train it properly so it listens to you. I would defiently get one if I had the room and didn't have so many animals. Unfortunately like all the giant breeds they have short lifespans and are prone to joint problems.


----------



## ambah (Nov 30, 2008)

My next door neighbour has a great dane and he can jump the fence, I often find him in the backyard playing with my toy pomerains, luckily he's well mannered, otherwise they'd be breakfast! My toy poms are smaller than his head! But I think these guys would just go THROUGH the fence, lol


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I didn't know you showed Mastiff's too Austy



Haha.. the resemblance is uncanny isn't it. :|


----------



## Brigsy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have looked into this breed before and they are an awsome dog.The price put me off and they are just a bit too heavy for my liking, My Dane/wolf hound is big enough. As has been said Training is amust. they need to know who is boss or you can have big trouble real fast.


----------



## rockman (Nov 30, 2008)

Every dog is different , all depends how it is brought up .
I had a brazilian mastiff bitch that was brought up around my 8 year old boy , from the day he was born . 100% trusted here , unlike some of your little fur-balls , nippy little bits of crap that people think are cute .
Unless you have had first -hand experience with these sorts of dogs , you should not open your mouth about what you heard / a mate told me crap . 
At least that way , you wont look silly .


----------



## ambah (Nov 30, 2008)

rockman said:


> "Every dog is different , all depends how it is brought up ."
> 
> "unlike some of your little fur-balls , nippy little bits of crap that people think are cute ."


 
I think perhaps you may have contradicted yourself? No one was saying anything bad about big dogs, just that if they are 'untrained' you have more trouble controlling them than a smaller dog


----------



## rockman (Nov 30, 2008)

ambah said:


> I think perhaps you may have contradicted yourself? No one was saying anything bad about big dogs, just that if they are 'untrained' you have more trouble controlling them than a smaller dog



Page 3 
I have read comments from breeders who say if you open your gate and your boerboel sees someone walking past they WILL attack them. And unlike other breeds who will corner an intruder and hold them at bay until someone comes, a boerboel will attack and bite- meaning the person will end up in hospital or worse. A truely incredilbe dog for someone who is strong enough, experienced enough and has the time 


You may have missed this post .

Cheers


----------



## ambah (Nov 30, 2008)

That doesnt explain the contradiction? Have you ever owned a small dog?


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2008)

ambah said:


> That doesnt explain the contradiction? Have you ever owned a small dog?



To be fair, he only said _some_ rat dogs.


----------



## ambah (Nov 30, 2008)

True, but maybe he should have used "some little fur balls" rather than "some of your little fur balls"


----------



## rockman (Nov 30, 2008)

ambah said:


> That doesnt explain the contradiction? Have you ever owned a small dog?



Actually I have owned some little fur-balls , the wife wanted them for the kids .
We no longer no little fur-balls , we own large dogs now , and guess what we still have kids . 


Contradiction - 
You said that no-one was saying anything bad about big dogs , i showed you different . 

What part of that didnt you see ?


Ambah , 
Just curious , have you ever owned any of the dogs mentioned so far ? 
Hopefully you are talking from experience . LOL


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2008)

rockman said:


> We no longer no little fur-balls , we own large dogs now , and guess what we still have kids.



You seem a little Disappointed Rockman.. ha


----------



## ambah (Nov 30, 2008)

No, the contraction was the 

Originally Posted by *rockman* 

 
_"Every dog is different , all depends how it is brought up ."

"unlike some of your little fur-balls , nippy little bits of crap that people think are cute ."_

comment..


----------



## ambah (Nov 30, 2008)

Australis said:


> You seem a little Disappointed Rockman.. ha


 
lol


----------

